# Seitenstruktur benötige Hilfe bei div



## Snowowl (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe, wie der Titel schon teilweise aussagt, ein Problem mit dem Aufbau eines Designgerüst. Dies habe ich bisher nur mit Tabellen geschafft, jedoch auch nur teilweise.
Für die Verständlichkeit habe ich ein Bild gemacht:
http://sharingfox.com/show/1c950aac83c27a03d5abb839bd660434/

Ich bekomme es nicht hin das Bild unten zu fixieren, wenn der Content in der Mitte länger ist, als der Standartwert.
Da Tabellen meines Wissens eh nicht mehr in Mode sind, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir helfen könnt so ein Gerüst mittels div-Containern zu bauen?
Ich habe das bisher leider nicht hinbekommen.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 

Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir hier CSS Wie richte ich eine Box am unteren Rand der Elternbox aus?.

Wenn du dich in tabellenlose und CSS-gestützte Layouts einarbeiten möchtest, geb ich dir folgende Links in die Hand:


andreas kalt.de: Ein CSS-Layout erstellen 

barrierefrei.e-workers.de: Workshop - temp

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Layouten ohne Tabellen

intensivstation :: CSS Templates :: Templates 

ironmyers.com | CSS Layouts 

selfHTML: CSS-basierte Layouts 

Stichpunkt CSS: Layout ohne Tabellen 

Sowie:


Free CSS Layouts

mfg Maik


----------

